
Jobs in College - Hyeriuo
Hi! I&#x27;m in my final year of high school and I want to study computer science at University. It&#x27;s always been my dream to go to college and learn. I studied a lot in high school and I participated at many competitions, so I didn&#x27;t think I would have troubles in going to university.
However, now I&#x27;ve found out my parents can&#x27;t pay for my tuition fees and living costs. Also, there are no loans I can take out (I&#x27;m not in the USA, but EU).<p>Is there any job I could take as a student in order to afford to go to University? I would love to work in a field related to computer science, but I&#x27;m not sure I could find something.<p>Thanks a lot, any advice would mean a lot to me!
======
louisswiss
Which part of the EU are you based in?

There are multiple options available to people in your situation depending on
your country of residence.

~~~
Hyeriuo
Romania. Thanks for the response!

